# سؤال : التوصيل بو اسطة الألياف البصرية



## zydmd.08 (25 مارس 2011)

ما هي الطريقة للتوصيل بين مدينتين بالالياف البصرية المسافة بينهما 500 كيلو متر؟

ما هي العوامل التي ناخذها عين الاعتبار؟ ماذا عن losses power , repeters,...

هل هناك مرجع ممتاز 
​


----------



## gazi (30 مارس 2011)

حسب خبرتي العملية وليست النظرية كل 100 كيلومتر نضع OTN node اذا كنتم تستخدمون نظام transmission system يعتمد على هذه التقنيةز
أو بامكانكم وضع repeater أو SDH 

كل هذا يعتمد على مواصفات كيبل الفايبر أوبتك من ناحية النوع والجودة.

فأهم شيء تحافظ على أن لايكون فقد كبير loss
نحن نستخدم كيبل معامل الفقد به 
0.25db/km
يعني نفقد بال 100 كيلو 25 دي بي وهو مقبول فنيا
كذلك يجب أن يكون في عين الاعتبار كمية الباندويدث bandwidth المراد نقلها بين المدينتين لاستخدام الأجهزة المثلى لها.


----------



## عبدالعظيم محمد (8 أبريل 2011)

gazi قال:


> حسب خبرتي العملية وليست النظرية كل 100 كيلومتر نضع otn node اذا كنتم تستخدمون نظام transmission system يعتمد على هذه التقنيةز
> أو بامكانكم وضع repeater أو sdh
> 
> كل هذا يعتمد على مواصفات كيبل الفايبر أوبتك من ناحية النوع والجودة.
> ...


 
لقد وفيت وكفيت


----------



## monotonic (4 مارس 2013)

وهل اخذت في الاعتبار انها كلها مصنوعة من opticalولايوجد مكونات الكترونية داخلية قد تؤثر علي الاشارة وتضيف noise علي الاشارةبنسبةفي كل ربيتر فانت لم تحدد موصفات الربيتر فقد تنقص جزء من الاشارة 
ولم


----------



## EngMuhamad (22 أبريل 2013)

معاكم مهندس محمد عبدالله مهندس اوبتيكال فايبر لو حد مش فاهم حاجه فى المجال ده يكلمنى 01066902012


----------

